# New Holland LW110? opinions



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm still looking to buy my first bigger piece of equipment. I found what looks like a decent NH LW110. Want to know what opinions anyone has about these loaders? Any advice good, bad, or otherwise is appreciated. I don't want to make a bad money decision!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Price? Hours? year? Has it been repainted? Dealer or private sale? Local parts /service availability, etc


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

leigh;1641717 said:


> Price? Hours? year? Has it been repainted? Dealer or private sale? Local parts /service availability, etc


$36500. 4900 hours. 2002. It has been repainted. Dealer. Checking on parts/service. Is it true that this is the same as a case? Ok, lay it on me!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

leigh;1641717 said:


> Price? Hours? year? Has it been repainted? Dealer or private sale? Local parts /service availability, etc


just got off the phone with my brother in law who is the service manager at my local Case IH dealer. he said parts and service should be a problem with that machine.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Seems high for that machine. I run one for a friend moving piles in parking lots once in a while. His is a 2000 or 2001 ive been running it since new it seems to have taken quite a beating over the years but i dont think hed ever buy another and he hasnt as hes been buying used cats and daewoos. I think you could fjnd a cat or deere in the same price range. They seem to hold value better and are better built machines. 
That being said it hasnt let him down to many times with minimal maintenance.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

hardwoodcd;1641718 said:


> $36500. 4900 hours. 2002. It has been repainted. Dealer. Checking on parts/service. Is it true that this is the same as a case? Ok, lay it on me!


I just got off the phone with the owner.and it's a private party sale not a dealer. And he said that he just did some touch up paint because it sat outside in his yard. He loaded trucks with dirt and rock.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice machine and most parts are available through your case dealer. If your interested I have 2010 New Holland W130 for sale with a one year old 12-18 snow wing. 

Machine has 300hours on it with JRB QA and is loadered and in like new condition. Asking $92,000 USD complete with bucket and snow wing (With float system) Ready to roll for this winter.


----------

